# Rupert this evening



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Went to lake Rupert on a whim around 4:00.trolled for 3hrs w/nothing doing.From 7 till 7:30,9 lmb,14 crappie and a 22" saugeye.All in 1/2 hr! Might just have to go back!


----------



## birddogg22zt (May 23, 2012)

What part of the lake was you fishing


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Where's Rupert Lake at ? I've seen several reports but never knew what it was close to. What county / Township. Sounds like a nice honey hole I'd like to make a day of.
Thanks.


----------



## birddogg22zt (May 23, 2012)

In vinton county in between MacArthur an wellston on 93


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The spillway is really small but hold a lot of nice fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Well,I'm not gonna say where I was fishing.But,I'll give you as much info as I can.Fish were ALL caught right in the edge of the major weed beds.Picked up quite a few weeds trying to stay right on the edges.Bass seemed to be just inside the edge,while the crappie were suspended close to the bottom just outside the edges.The Saugeye,I believe was under the crappie waiting for an easy meal.Luckily,he found my slow,small,deep crank before a little crappie.Can't tell you a trolling speed as I don't have any idea.I feel my bait and how it's working,what it's hitting,etc. and adjust.Best I can do as far as info.I probably will go again this week or weekend.Will report back good or bad.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## birddogg22zt (May 23, 2012)

I never cought any saugeye big enough to count for I'm just shocked somebody cought one that big


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

The vinton co wildlife officer was in my shop yesterday and we were talking about this lake. He said early in the yr a few we're caught but he never saw anyone catch more than a couple. Better #'s at buckeye, alum, pedmont and many other lakes. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Rupert is 7 miles from my house and i fish it about 7-10 times a month...its an ok lake but is swamped with weeds. The only time i go there is if i just want to get out and fish somewhere for a couple hours. Most time i travel to farther locations. Alot of fish but usually run small...you can catch 7" crappie all day and maybe get 1 or 2 bigger. Same for bass most fish 10 - 12". There some big ones in there but the same can be said for any lake.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## birddogg22zt (May 23, 2012)

When I go its for catfish. There's nice ones in there catch a lot of 2-3 lbers


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep,Rupert isn't very good.MUCH better places to go.Its not even worth the bother.And I just fished 11/2 hrs (11:30-1:30p)wading banks of my home lake(closest to me) and only caught 2 keeper saugeye,a 12lb channel a 5lb. Channel,a 18" lmb and a 15" lmb.It sucks here too.Again,don't bother.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Weekly bass tourny on tuesdays take on average 3-5 lbs to win with a 7 fish limit. Usually 12 to 15 boats. I just dont want to mislead someone who might come from 3 hours away thinking its a rocky fork or burr oak. Any new lake is worth fishing for change of scenery and who knows you might have something that hits the lottery for the day. But odds are you will be disappointed at the quality. Look at latest shock survey result. Not so great.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bass285s (Jun 8, 2012)

That is a 5 fish limit.......and there are some big bass in there. For all you non believers, that's great for us local guys. Keeps the fishing pressure down.....lol

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ill meet you there tuesday and you show me what im missing. Maybe even a side bet . Ive seen you twice this year on the lake even talked to ya. Early spring time. Tournies dont lie!!! And the tourny i fished a few tuesdays ago was 7 fish limit and 3.3 lbs won.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

